# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Might as well share last night's...

## su-chan

I'm new around here, having found this after being prompted to look for dream info again after last night's dream. Unfortunately, I don't have much control over my lucid dreams - I can't have them intentionally, they just happen - but here's what I can remember of last night's. Pure nonsense, but so much fun!
I was in a videogame. I was the videogame. I had a little, short blonde sidekick - I think it was a dwarf version of my best friend - who was obsessed with this toad that popped out in this big grassy area, which, in the dream, resembled the amphitheatre-type area outside my school's student union building, combined with another field between the Hotel Administration building and the library, though none of the buildings were there. (I can't even get away from school in my dreams!). We were in the field (infamous for having nasty sludge spots) and a toad popped out of a puddle of mud and disappeared again, sort of like one of those whack-a-mole dudes; then we went over to the area that was like the amphitheatre, and some Grim Reaper-esque robed figure (sans scythe) stood there, and I decided it was in my way, and I attacked it to make it go away, and a dialog box popped up with the most bizarre thing ever! I wish I would've written the words it had down, because it was so mind-boggling. (Also, it finally gave me a concrete, 100% certain proof that people *can* read in dreams, though many people say we can't.)
It was supposed to be a Shakespeare quote, and the box had the first part of it, and then a second dialog box popped over it, and had four completions. I sat and pondered it for a bit, and chose the second, having to do with fireflies (and I'm sure Shakespeare never wrote about fireflies, so...), and unfortunately, that's where my recollection ends. Complete nonsense, sort of frustrating, but fun!
I need to start keeping a dream journal.
So, that's my first non-"I'm a newb" post!  ::D:

----------


## Lowercase Society

awsome dream...do you know if it was completely lucid or not?





> the truth is...you could slit my throat, and with my one last gasping breath i would apologize for bleading on your shirt[/b]

----------


## su-chan

> _Originally posted by Lowercase Society_
> *awsome dream...do you know if it was completely lucid or not?
> *



I don't think so... I just wish I could remember the whole thing. ;_;

----------


## nerve

you can read in dreams. but the words are unstable and are capable of morphing into distorted figures (or other words?) as soon as you finish reading...

----------


## su-chan

> _Originally posted by Paperdoll EP_
> *you can read in dreams. but the words are unstable and are capable of morphing into distorted figures (or other words?) as soon as you finish reading...*



That sounds a lot more logical.  I've always read that people do not read in dreams, which seems like kind of a silly thing to assume.

----------


## Lowercase Society

what the hell is that in your avatar?!  ::holycrap::  
it looks like a barnie from hell, or something.





> open up my eyes, flooded with day light, another sleepless night turns color black and white.[/b]

----------

